# Fox trapping question.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been setting traps for about a week and a half with #3 traps. I have a bunch of #2 longsprings I'd like to set out for fox. I dont have faith in the #2 longsprings to hold a coyote ot bobcat. I was wondering if there is any tricks to just target fox on these sets. I have both red and greys in the area.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never had fox to target when I was trapping, surprised that a double# 2 won't hold a cat, have gotten lynx in them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's a hard one, fox, coyote and bobcats all like the same bait/lure...are you using fox "p"? In a dirt hole set? What's the ground look like? Any small mounds of dirt?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would use very large backing and get the trap as close to your dirt hole/bait as you can. Coyotes tend to shy away from backing they can't see over the top of. Many a coyote has been caught in #2 traps so if it happens you may hold them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks coyotejon. Az there's all types of terrain, dirt mounds, pinion and cedar timber, sage brush flats, tamarack filled washes, rocky canyons and draws and sand hills.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No problem Ruger. Sounds like it would be fun trapping there!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Funny thing is I was just trying to figure out the same thing a couple days ago!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ruger google Deep South lures. Look up there lure Old Pearl Cat lure. It is great for gray fox and bobcats. I have took off it so far


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Skinner, will do for sure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Thanks coyotejon. Az there's all types of terrain, dirt mounds, pinion and cedar timber, sage brush flats, tamarack filled washes, rocky canyons and draws and sand hills.


 Make a dirt hole set near a small dirt mound, set a trap on top of the mound, fox like to get a view and will use the mound to get a better look, dogs won't but I am not sure about coyote, give it a try...


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It is really impossible to keep predators from checking out any bait or scent. It is what they do all day and night, its how they survive. Just make the best set you can with what you have and check them frequently. More animals escape from being in a trap that was not checked frequently enough than escape from too small a trap. JMHO


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

azpredator said:


> Make a dirt hole set near a small dirt mound, set a trap on top of the mound, fox like to get a view and will use the mound to get a better look, dogs won't but I am not sure about coyote, give it a try...


This is a very effective technique. My trapping mentor hangs a muskrat carcass from a tree 6' or so off the ground and places a trap on top of a hay bale which is 10' away from the carcass. He wires the trap to the bale which is too heavy for the fox to drag off. He catches quite a few ever year doing this. I'm pretty sure he uses fox urine at the set too directly under the muskrat. He has never have a yote jump up on the bale and because we don't have bobcats in the area I couldn't tell ya if would or not.


----------

